# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  نمایش اعداد به صورت فارسی در stimulsoft

## bftarane

سلام.
چطور می تونم اعداد رو به صورت فارسی نشون بدم وقتی دارم با Stimul soft گزارش می گیرم؟
منظورم این نیست که 100 به صورت صد نشون داده بشه همون با ارقام ولی فارسی

----------


## xminxmin

فونت رو فارسی انتخاب کنید و خصوصیت RightToLeft پیج رو هم True کنید. من که مشکلی ندارم.
اگر نشد توی Regional_and_Language در کنترل پنل خصوصیت Numeral رو National و یا Context تنظیم کنید. 
موفق باشید

----------


## bftarane

موارد 1 و 2 رو انجام داده بودم. مورد آخر رو هم فردا چک میکنم ممنون.

----------


## fakhravari

اگر فونت فارسی رو به بدین خودش تبدیل میشه.

----------


## bftarane

numeral رو هم چک کردم روی Context بود Font هم BNazanin هست خاصیت RightToLeft هم True هست دیگه نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست.

----------


## xminxmin

من یک بار دیگه تست کردم.
فقط کافیه فونت رو فارسی انتخاب کنید. من BTitr رو انتخاب کردم و فارسی هم نمایش داد بدون هیچ تنظیم دیگه ای.
یه سوال: در برنامه Word هم شما همین مشکل رو دارید؟

----------


## bftarane

نه در ورد الآن امتحان کردم با همون فونت B nazanin عدد فارسی تایپ میشه
ولی یه مسئله دیگه
لطفاً این عکس رو ببینید
ennubmer.png
همون طور که می بینید کلیک راست کردم وقتی Encoding رو به Right-to-left document تغییر می دم به شکل زیر میشه
fanumber.png
یعنی اعداد فارسی دیده میشن و اون Border ای که به صفحه دادم هم به هم می ریزه.
ببینید این مسئله چیزی به ذهنتون میاره؟

----------


## bftarane

راستی اینم کدهای نشون دادن گزارش هست
 Private Sub ReportPublicService()
        Dim rptPath As String = Server.MapPath("..\..\shareui\reports\StiReportPub  licService.mrt")
        Dim viewerPath As String = "../../shareui/pages/StiViewer.aspx"

        Dim objPublicService As New istgOfficeAutomationBrl.tblPublicService
        Dim dsmaster As New DataSet
        Dim dsdetail As New DataSet

        Dim reports As New DataSet



        Try
            

            dsmaster = objPublicService.GetDatasetMaster(htbhtmdocId.Valu  e)
            dsdetail = objPublicService.GetDatasetDetail(htbhtmdocId.Valu  e)

            dsmaster.Tables(0).TableName = "viwPublicservicemaster"
            reports.Tables.Add(dsmaster.Tables(0).Copy())

            dsdetail.Tables(0).TableName = "tblPublicService"
            reports.Tables.Add(dsdetail.Tables(0).Copy())



            Session("StiReportsDataSets") = reports
            Session("StiReportPath") = rptPath

            Page.RegisterStartupScript("NewWindow", "<Script>" & _
                                       "open('" & viewerPath & "')" & _
                                       "</Script>")
        Catch ex As Exception

        End Try
    End Sub

----------


## bftarane

اومدم تک تک تکست ها رو خاصیت Right to left شون رو True کردم حالا فارسی نشون میده.
فقط من align تکست ها رو right داده بودم با کار بالا همه با اینکه align شون right بود سمت مثل وقتی که align left باشه نشون داده میشدن
که اینم با گذاشتن همه align ها به left درست شد (یعنی align left اینجا کار align right رو داره انجام میده) ولی می ترسم بعداً مشکلی پیش بیاد چون به نظرم این روش اصولی نیست.

----------


## SAJDEHGAR

با سلام ...
   اومدم که خاصیت ها رو یک ب یک بگم دیدم که خدا رو شکر انجام داده اید ....  برای اون قسمت هم نترسید مشکلی پیش نمیاد : شما فکر کنید باید همیشه راست نمایش درست باشه : ولی برای طرف که چپ دست هست چه طر میشه ؟  باز هم از راست به چپ باید فارسی بنویشه !!!  با به چاب و دیدن گزارشتون آسوده میشید !
 موفق باشید ...

----------

